# For Sale KITY 617 Saw - Now with photos



## 9fingers (23 Oct 2009)

I'm selling my Kity 617 tilting table saw
Light hobby use from new.
Table 400 x 550 with L & R mitre slots
Depth of cut 67mm typical with the current fitted blade
Mitre gauge
Fence
Blades (several when I find them all!)
Drive belt
Adaptor to take 8" dado head for those who like them

Looking for a good home for a faithful tool

Only selling as I have a newer bigger CI table saw now

There is a catch - It has been taken off a CK26 Combi machine and has no stand or motor. Normally runs with 2HP motor

Assistance will be offered to help with motor fitting if needed.

Pictures available in due course when I find the all the bit and have given it a clean up.


Any interest? Questions?

Sensible offers please.

Bob


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2009)

Here are the saw pictures




























Hurry before it goes!

Garden and bench not includes but plenty of leaves available if you want them!

Bob


----------



## JMcK (25 Oct 2009)

PM'd


----------



## WellsWood (25 Oct 2009)

C'mon Wizer, you we're a bit slow off the mark there, must be losing your touch :wink:


----------



## 9fingers (27 Oct 2009)

OK folks, 

I'm now open to silly offers for my saw. I need the space for more toys!!


Bob


----------



## matt (27 Oct 2009)

Possibly your thread title... It only just dawned on me that "FS" is "For Sale".


----------



## 9fingers (27 Oct 2009)

Thanks Matt,

Duly altered.

Bob


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2009)

Bump

I'm looking for £75 for this as I need the space more than the dosh.

Bob


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

I'll take it


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

Actually I've just noticed the bit about it having no motor. Bob I need your advice on this mate. Will need to research the cost of motors.

Also, are the mitre slots a standard size?


----------



## Mr Ed (31 Oct 2009)

wizer":15qdefas said:


> Also, are the mitre slots a standard size?



Assuming its the same as my 419, then no they are not (should let Bob answer this really though....)

Ed


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2009)

You are correct Ed, 

The slots are standard to Kity but not to other saws. No matter though, as I am selling the correct mitre gauge as part of the package.



Bob


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

It's probably not a big issue, I'd made a sled for it (not that I've got around to doing it with my axi tbh).


----------



## Mr Ed (31 Oct 2009)

I actually reckon the Kity mitre slot is better than the standard as there is no possibility of things lifting up. If you have the gauge that fits then the fact that its non standard is not an issue.

Ed


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2009)

I agreed Ed.

Do you think that between us we can convince Tom that my saw is a bargain not to be missed??
:lol: :lol: 

Bob

PS You don't want a P/T do you Ed?


----------



## Mr Ed (31 Oct 2009)

9fingers":lowtqt4v said:


> PS You don't want a P/T do you Ed?



fraid not, I've got a planer/thicknesser and a separate thicknesser so I'm already over equipped in that field!

Ed


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2009)

This sale has been on and off more times than a Peach's drawers!

The Saw is now back available if anyone wants to commit to to having it.
Please read the first post description fully first.

I have now advertised it elsewhere as well but will give priority to a forum member who can collect in the new future.

Bob


----------



## big soft moose (31 Oct 2009)

I might be interested - i could do with a compact saw table but before i commit , 2 questions

a) how much do you think it would cost to fit a motor ?

and

b) how difficult would that be ? as you know my mechanical skills are limited to taking chainsaws to bits and my electrical skills to wiring up plugs.


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2009)

A new motor off ebay will be just shy of £100 delivered and you will need a nvr switch - toolstation are possibly best/cheapest source or I might have a used one for say £15.

I could supply & fit a pulley for you.

Lets say £200 all in and I will procure a motor and give you a kit of parts to mount on your own bench/stand.

Sound OK?

Bob


----------



## big soft moose (31 Oct 2009)

sorry mate swimbo wont go for that - we've had an expensive month with the tumble drier and the olly drawers (and brother in law and father in law birthdays)

so i'm out as they say

i'd suggest however that you might be wise to fit a motor and advertise it complete as i'd think there would be significantly more interest.


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":qmyz1oku said:


> sorry mate swimbo wont go for that - we've had an expensive month with the tumble drier and the olly drawers (and brother in law and father in law birthdays)
> 
> so i'm out as they say
> 
> i'd suggest however that you might be wise to fit a motor and advertise it complete as i'd think there would be significantly more interest.



This has gone through my mind but I reckon there is a significant risk I'd not get my money back or at least give myself a load of work and end up giving the saw away!

Bob


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2009)

I think you might be right Bob. The saw isn't worth much more than £100 with a motor IMO. If you look hard enough you can pick up bigger, better saws for £200.

I'd stick it on eBay, as is and take what you can get.


----------

